# PE reference letter



## monita (Dec 27, 2010)

I want to use 3 years of my experience from outside USA for my PE application.

So, Is it ok to use California PE reference letter for my outside USA experience? Any advise will help.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 28, 2010)

It is unclear what you are asking. Wre you working for a CA based company outside of the USA ? Are you asking if you can submit a reference from a foreign engineer in lieu of a reference from a CA PE?

Sounds like your question should be directed to the CA PE board. (I assume you are applying for a CA PE.)


----------



## harrys (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi

I am a Mechanical engineer working in California. I am looking to get a PE license. have a masters degree in Mechanical Engineering and 3 year work experience. Unfortunately i do not know any PEs who could vouch for me. Is there a way around this like i can ask my director of engineering to recommend me???

Thanks

Harry


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 10, 2011)

harry, check your thread.


----------



## Pelambre (Jan 11, 2011)

To my knowledge, CA PE board accepts foreign non PE license engineers.

Somewhere you will need to explain where you got those years of experience.

Some countries have something siimilar to the PE board in USA . Usually they have a number. Your non PE references can put that number as the license number and maybe in brackets the country from where they got that license.

That should be ok for CA board. Meanwhile, other states, do not allow non US license. (except CANADA).


----------

